# Electric flat top stoves



## birken (Apr 3, 2006)

Any negative points to the electric stoves with flat surfaces, no visable coils?


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi,



> Any negative points to the electric stoves with flat surfaces



Yup.
Need to be be conscious of the cleaning between cooking times. More difficult to repair the surface elements. Possible brakage. Pots and pans must have flat bottoms!







So far 3 teens in our house have not broken ours!  

Advantages, no rings or pans to clean or worry about. Can get a lot of variations of element sizes for cooking with different size pots. Spills are contained on top of the range and do not run down inside. Cooktop around the element does not get hot like coils element tops do.

http://www.applianceaid.com/cerantop.html

jeff.


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 4, 2006)

I have one and agree with Jeff. A couple of other things...
1. Fancy white jagged outlines showing burner location are blackened/burnt in places.
2. Heat output is lower than open style burners. If you need lots of heat for a Wok or frying, it works but not very well.

Craig


----------



## birken (Apr 4, 2006)

What do you use to clean them?


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 4, 2006)

You can buy the special cleaner  or use soft scrub and a single edge razor blade.


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 4, 2006)

birken said:
			
		

> What do you use to clean them?



Some helps....
http://www.applianceaid.com/cerantop.html

jeff.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 23, 2006)

I have one that is scratched really bad on the burners. Any way to repair those scratches?


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 23, 2006)

TxBuilder said:
			
		

> Any way to repair those scratches?



The ceran glass top style?....if yes....Nope 

jeff.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 24, 2006)

Ceramic glass cooktop.


----------



## Outbacker (Apr 25, 2006)

We have one and quite enjoy it. My only concern with them when we were shopping for one was spill overs, and if it would spill down the sides and front of the oven. I suppose a large enough spill would go everywhere. I contacted GE via e-mail and asked about this, and approximately how much fluid would be contained on the glass surface (there is a raised edge on it to contain a spill), and their reply was to not spill anything???? Whatever. Anyway, we enjoy ours and is easier to clean then the coil ones.


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 25, 2006)

TxBuilder said:
			
		

> Ceramic glass cooktop.



Scratches are likely there forever.

A copy:

Why does the ceramic glass surface of my range look worn?
There are several possible causes. Cleaning up spills promptly, regularly cleaning the entire cooktop with Cooktop Cleaning Creme and using only smooth-bottomed pans will help you keep your cooktop looking great with less effort.

If your cooktop has tiny scratches or abrasions, clean it with recommended cleaning agents (such as Cooktop Cleaning Creme). To prevent scratching, make sure you use only smooth-bottomed pans, and keep the bottom of the pans as clean as possible. Don't slide pans - either glass or metal - across the cooktop.

If your cooktop has metal marks, you can remove them with Cooktop Cleaning Creme. To avoid getting future marks, don't slide metal pans or utensils across the cooktop.

If you notice brown streaks and specks, these marks could be the result of spills that you didn't remove promptly or spills that you wiped with a soiled cloth or sponge. Soiled pan bottoms could be another cause of these marks.

If there are areas with a metallic sheen, they're caused by mineral deposits from evaporated water and food. You can remove them by cleaning with Cooktop Cleaning Creme.

If you notice pitting or flaking, it's probably the result of sugary boil-overs that weren't promptly removed.

jeff.


----------



## Kerrylib (Jul 20, 2006)

Just weighing in on the thread.

Both ranges we have purchased in the last 10 years have been smooth surface cooktops.  There are few drawbacks we have encountered.  Yes the heat output is somewhat weak for certain types of cooking, but the tradeoff of such easy cleanup is the MAJOR bonus.

Even when it gets really grungy, just a little elbow grease polishes it right up.
First a flat razor blade to scrape up the chunky stuff, then clean it all up with the cook-top cleaner (softscrub works too).  Buff it all out w/ a paper towel.

If something doesn't come up right away, don't worry about it, just have another go at it next time you clean the stove.  Usually no more than 2-3 cleanings will remove even the nastiest burn/stain.

I have come to realize also the cooktops have a slight "speckled" patterning on them.  If you run your hand over one, you can feel this texture.  The pans actually rest on top of these tiny bumps.  Helps prevent scratching the whole surface as you move the pans around.

Spill containment is great.  Esp compared to coil burners or gas units.  Where does all the boiled over spaghetti water go on them?  Right underneath

I do remember a salesman's comment about the ceramic tops when we were first looking at buying one.  He was talking about a factory rep doing a demo for the sales staff.  He turned on all the burners (no pans) and waited for everything to get nice and hot.  Then he dumped a pitcher of water over the stove top. (NOT SOMETHING THE MANUFACTURERS RECOMMEND)  Of course the ceramic held up to the thermal shock.  Wouldn't be too good of a sales tool if it had shattered.

Long story short,  I think they are a good way to go.

Kerry


----------



## bethany14 (Sep 13, 2006)

Easy cleaning for sure.  And it's a flat smooth surface so it's as usable as countertop when you need the extra space.  One downer though, is being sure it's not hot before you plop your mail down on it.  Or being sure your utensils aren't resting directly over a burner.  We've melted a couple things to ours.  After a couple mistakes you learn to swipe your hand across it before putting anything down on it.  
I don't know that we'd choose one again though, it doesn't compare to cookin' w/gas, but then what does?!?!?


----------



## Kerrylib (Sep 14, 2006)

Agree w/ above posts.  Downsides are minimal and ease of cleaning is a major ++++++++++.

The ones we have had have had a "patterned" finish, almost looks like splatter paint.  This raises the pan bottom off of the surface ever so slightly.  Helps reduce scratching.  I've slid pans all over and haven't managed to actually scratch the surface.

Cleanup is easy.  Use a single edge razor to scrape up "chunks" of stuff, then I usually wipe it off w/ a wet rag.  Then squirt on the cleaner and buff w/ a dry paper towel.  Sometimes if things are badly burned on, another round of buffing will be required, or don't worry about it until next time you clean the stove.

One thing that was not mentioned is that according to the manufacturers suggary spills can pit the surface, so those should be cleaned up right away. 


When we bought our first ceramic top stove, the salesman said a factory rep did a demo for them once by turning on all burners on a stove while giveing his talk.  Once everything was nice and hot he tossed a pitcher of water on the stovetop.  Lots of spattering and steam, yet no cracked or shattered stovetop.  Of course they DO NOT RECOMMEND you try this trick at home.


----------



## clickonthex (Sep 23, 2006)

So if you are getting a new one, make sure the installation is completely level and there are no binds in how it is resting on the counter surface. When mine was installed, there was a slight bind when it was set in the counter and over about 6 months the heat and stress made it fracture. The warranty didn't not cover it (after they sent an inspector) and it was heck getting the installer to cover it. Moral here, just get your level out when they install it and make sure the fit isn't in a bind from underneath.

Evan


----------

